# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Chùa Bái Đính khai hội

## thietht

*Sáng 19/2 (mùng 6 Âm lịch), ngôi chùa của những kỷ lục Việt Nam – chùa Bái Đính (xã Gia Sinh, huyện Gia Viễn, Ninh Bình) đã khai hội.*

>> *Chùa Bái Đính , Ninh Bình*



Ngôi Pháp Chủ điện rộng 2.000m2 với những thân cột cao tới 27m
Từ sáng sớm, khi trời còn rét căm căm kèm theo mưa lớn lượng du khách tới chùa đã chật kín các ngả đường. Nhiều nhất là lượng khách từ Hà Nội đổ về và khách địa phương.



Khách dự lễ hội chùa Bái Đính đông không kém lễ hội chùa Hương
Đúng 10g sáng, ông Đinh Văn Hùng bí thư tỉnh ủy và ông Bùi Văn Thắng chủ tịch UBND tỉnh Ninh Bình đánh hồi trống, chiêng chính thức khai mạc lễ hội truyền thống chùa Bái Đính.



Du khách thắp hương, chiêm ngưỡng tượng Bồ tát Quan Thế Âm bằng đồng lớn nhất Việt Nam



Thắp hương trước Tượng Phật Tổ Như Lai nặng 100 tấn



Lễ rước kiệu từ ngôi chùa mới về ngôi chùa cổ nằm sâu trong núi



Du khách leo lên quả đồi còn đang xây dựng ngổn ngang để chiêm ngưỡng tượng phật Di Lạc bằng đồng lớn nhất Việt Nam
Năm nay là năm đầu tiên lễ khai hội được tổ chức tại ngôi chùa còn đang xây dựng dang dở này.




(Theo Tuổi Trẻ)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Chùa Bái Đính - cố đô Hoa Lư (1 ngày) Giá 350.000 VNĐ* - *Ha Noi - Chua Bai Dinh - co do Hoa Lu (1 ngay) Gia 350.000 VND*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch lễ hội liên quan tại *tour du lịch lễ hội* - *tour du lịch đền chùa* - *tour du lich le hoi* - *tour du lich den chua*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa click vào *du lịch lễ hội* - *du lịch đền chùa* - *du lich le hoi* - *du lich den chua*

----------

